# Revenge of the Motobike- Motobike Fever - All Motobikes Please Stand Up!



## New Mexico Brant

Let’s see all your motobike framed bicycles from the teens and twenties!    I have posted these before but each one is a “work in progress.”   Parts are being traded-up as more correct bits make their way to me.  Come all you motorbike fans, post your rides and represent!


----------



## 66TigerCat

Love that New England Brant !


----------



## fordmike65

@Rusty72


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Excelsior Triumph:


----------



## Rust_Trader

New Mexico Brant said:


> Excelsior Triumph:
> 
> View attachment 1232303




What’s on the fender? Dog ornament?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Pre-Aflac duck!


----------



## DonChristie

1925 Iver Mobicycle


----------



## fordmike65

I wish I could play, but I still haven't found a tall Colson moto


----------



## lgrinnings

Schwinn-built Shepard Stores Westminster motobike originally sold in Providence, RI.


----------



## catfish

1914 Pope


----------



## prewarbikes4sale




----------



## barneyguey

lgrinnings said:


> Schwinn-built Shepard Stores Westminster motobike originally sold in Providence, RI.
> 
> View attachment 1232352



Beautiful! I'd love to see the badge. Barry


----------



## lgrinnings

barnyguey said:


> Beautiful! I'd love to see the badge. Barry




Not the best photo, but you can see its likeness to some of the 20s Mead headbadges.


----------



## piercer_99




----------



## piercer_99

The 1927 Hawthorne Trail Blazer that has moved to a new home.


----------



## barneyguey

lgrinnings said:


> Not the best photo, but you can see its likeness to some of the 20s Mead headbadges.
> 
> View attachment 1232438



Cool! Thank you sir. Barry


----------



## cyclingday

1918 Harley-Davidson, Motorcyke.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Here is the Black Beauty from Haverford Cycle Co. I am currently working on.


----------



## 33 Shelby

Shelby built. King-B , sold in Columbus Ohio. Work in progress


----------



## ssum2

1922 excelsior


----------



## C M Gerlach

1919 harley davidson motorcyke.


----------



## redline1968




----------



## gkeep

So many cool wheels and so envious! I feel like Charlie Brown at Halloween , all I got is a bare house painted frame with a badge ghost...
Better get on this project before I'm too old to ride it.


----------



## stoney

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is the Black Beauty from Haverford Cycle Co. I am currently working on.
> 
> View attachment 1232675
> 
> View attachment 1232676




Damn, that looks great in black and white with the white tires. Black Beauty for sure.


----------



## stoney

gkeep said:


> So many cool wheels and so envious! I feel like Charlie Brown at Halloween , all I got is a bare house painted frame with a badge ghost...
> Better get on this project before I'm too old to ride it.
> View attachment 1233288
> 
> View attachment 1233289




Someone will tell you what the badge was. I can come together if you want it to.


----------



## tommydale1950

Great Western ?


----------



## Gsbecker

Hawthorne flyer


----------



## gkeep

stoney said:


> Someone will tell you what the badge was. I can come together if you want it to.



There's a thread all about that badge hunt from last year. The outline matches Stormer, Stutz and Syracuse badges and they were all bikes made by Westfield like the frame. The original white/cream on the head tube and residual paint showing inside the frame is a match for the Hawthorne Flyer above. Same chainring and maybe forks.


----------



## volksboy57

Here is my 24" Schwinn motobike. It has a juvenile seat, and solid rubber tires. Has anyone seen or owned a mini schwinn motobike? I would love to see another example. The last photo is against a 26" tire to give a sense of scale.


----------



## Freqman1

An older thread along htese lines... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-motorbike-era.92947/#post-591407


----------



## Freqman1

My 1920 Flying Merkel--pic courtesy @Dave Stromberger


----------



## catfish

stoney said:


> Someone will tell you what the badge was. I can come together if you want it to.




Stormer


----------



## Freqman1

1923 Columbia


----------



## catfish




----------



## Freqman1

1924 Indian


----------



## Freqman1

1918 Harley Davidson


----------



## gkeep

catfish said:


> View attachment 1234079



The Stormer dimensions given on one badge site match the dimensions of the ghost perfectly. Knowing the original color was red and cream/white makes Stutz a possibility as seen in this thread. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1925-columbia-boycycle.48886/#post-282805. I'd like to see a red Stormer and Syracuse.I eimagine the paint scheme was similar to the beautiful Hawthorne Flyer posted earlier.


















Who knows,  there may be more considering how many companies were scooped up by Westfield. I would still like to know who did the design with the pollywogs.


----------



## mickeyc

gkeep said:


> The Stormer dimensions given on one badge site match the dimensions of the ghost perfectly. Knowing the original color was red and cream/white makes Stutz a possibility as seen in this thread. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1925-columbia-boycycle.48886/#post-282805. I'd like to see a red Stormer and Syracuse.I eimagine the paint scheme was similar to the beautiful Hawthorne Flyer posted earlier.
> View attachment 1234388
> 
> 
> View attachment 1234384
> 
> View attachment 1234385
> 
> View attachment 1234386
> 
> 
> Who knows,  there may be more considering how many companies were scooped up by Westfield. I would still like to know who did the design with the pollywogs.



That's actually sperm......You forget your biology class?


----------



## bleedingfingers

1930s English export model has Nd rear hub








Looks like this right now cleaning up real nice .
Rehabbed seat and found nos right crank to replace original welded up junk .
These bars and pedals make it a nicer riding bike .
Only found 1 picture of another one that guy says Raleigh built but serial number doesn't jive  I think Hercules because of fork and seat stays


----------



## cyclingday

1923 Indian model 131-T


----------



## mike j

....


----------



## redline1968

All original


----------



## redline1968

19teens older restored


----------



## redline1968

Schwinn western union bike..orig..


----------



## kccomet

a little off base from the required teens,  20s, but hey it says motobike


----------



## ssum2

1924 elgin haven't seen one yet so thought would post


----------



## cr250mark

Nice display of M- Bikes
Thanks Brant for opening the door 
15 Sears Chief here

ty
Mark


----------



## cyclingday

So, my question is, does the term Moto/Motorbike, only refer to a bike with a straight middle bar, or does it apply to any bike from the 10’s/20’s with 28” wood or metal rims?


This 1927 Schwinn, Excelsior has 28” wood/steel lined clincher rims.
But does it qualify as a Motobike?


----------



## Archie Sturmer

For some, the context may include only the original 28” motorbikes, from the teens and twenties; for others perhaps also 26” balloon tire motorbikes with the double drop bar frame; many manufacturers continued the use of the term (or similar) for their semi-streamlined or streamlined bicycles with curved tubes. 
I would call the arch bar bikes - curved truss frame roadsters, yet include them in the greater motorbike “era” (even though they were closer to the ToC for the original designer).


----------



## cyclingday

Motobike era, 1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.


----------



## oddball

Top is a photo of my 1915 Pope Overland Motobike, ad confirms.
I think this may answer your question Marty, or not


----------



## cr250mark

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1237115
> View attachment 1237116
> View attachment 1237114
> Motobike era, 1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.




Excellent Excelsior !!! Wowsa
Both of them ! 
Mark


----------



## markivpedalpusher

c1922 Mead Pathfinder


----------



## manuel rivera

I posted this 1920 Westfield in the past


----------



## cr250mark

markivpedalpusher said:


> c1922 Mead Pathfinder
> 
> View attachment 1237223
> 
> View attachment 1237224
> 
> View attachment 1237225
> 
> View attachment 1237226
> 
> View attachment 1237227
> 
> View attachment 1237228
> 
> View attachment 1237230



Mark 
Looks like it only improves with time 
That m-flap is priceless 
Sweeet 
Mark


----------



## Robertriley

The rarely seen in “Blue” Elgin moto


----------



## jimbo53

Did 10 miles on this 1932 Rollfast originally with 28” wooden rimmed wheels. Upgraded to 700c wheelset and 3 speed Nexus hub. I was able to use original skip link chain / skiptooth chainring with the ItchiBike skiptooth cog On the Shimano hub. All day cruiser!


----------



## redline1968

1934....hi lo


----------



## Robertriley

One of my only other Motobikes.    1934 Elgin Swift.  I believe it's was one year only and really haven't seen another.


----------



## cr250mark

Robertriley said:


> The rarely seen in “Blue” Elgin moto
> View attachment 1237488



Sweet as can be Chris


----------



## cr250mark

Robertriley said:


> One of my only other Motobikes.    1934 Elgin Swift.  I believe it's was one year only and really haven't seen another.
> View attachment 1237532



HHoly Smokes Killer Ride There 
mark


----------



## oddball

1916 Chief in front of the police station, my tribute to the "boys in blue"


----------



## fordmike65

This might be pushing it a bit...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> This might be pushing it a bit...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1237875
> View attachment 1237876
> 
> View attachment 1237877
> View attachment 1237878



Well, it is there in black & yellow so.............................................


----------



## SKPC

Yea, we enthusiasts with post-20's moto's are feeling excluded @New Mexico Brant ...how dare you!!! I guess we are not worthy.... All motos matter and our feelings are hurt.   Do you or do you not allow 30's motos into this exclusive club? 
IF so, then I just may post a few.  If not, then maybe we need to see a *Show us your "Revenge of the post-20's  Motobikes!", *


----------



## catfish




----------



## New Mexico Brant

@SKPC  Sorry to offend, it was not the intention.  It is the pre-1933 section, but feel free to post away!

Agreed, there should be a 1930’s motobike thread.


----------



## SKPC

No offense taken...it was tongue and cheek! All big talk by me. I agree NMB, we may need a 30's moto thread but this one is becoming littered with them! EDIT: I do have an off-road example I am sure fits within the thread parameters. It is a long way away from being back on it though. it just needs a few more hours of work.


----------



## Rusty72




----------



## redline1968

Ultra rare East side motorcycle moto bike project..


----------



## volksboy57

This very interesting schwinn showed up on facebook the other day. I tried really hard to buy it, but the OP wanted to clean it up for his man cave. Very early badge, like turn of the century schwinn, but it is a motobike. So, how long did this badge run for before going to the small oval, and, how early did they start making motobikes?!


----------



## SKPC

Holy moly....earliest Schwinn I have seen complete in some time.  I would give two of handlebarhoarders bikes for this one.  I find this very special and unobtanium, especially since not messed with.  ...not many of these around like the hundreds of late 30's and 40s bikes.  What is the distance between the badge holes and what is the serial # on the bb shell?  Thank you.  I have a very similar frame.  This is a "revenge against the fancy schwinn" bike. Also, can you provide any other detail pics of this bike?


----------



## volksboy57

SKPC said:


> Holy moly....earliest Schwinn I have seen complete in some time.  I would give two of handlebarhoarders bikes for this one.  I find this very special and unobtanium, especially since not messed with.  ...not many of these around like the hundreds of late 30's and 40s bikes.  What is the distance between the badge holes and what is the serial # on the bb shell?  Thank you.  I have a very similar frame.  This is a "revenge against the fancy schwinn" bike. Also, can you provide any other detail pics of the frame?



I have no idea. I wish it was my bike for the same reasons. The guy wants to keep it, and never even returned my messages.


----------



## Freqman1

volksboy57 said:


> This very interesting schwinn showed up on facebook the other day. I tried really hard to buy it, but the OP wanted to clean it up for his man cave. Very early badge, like turn of the century schwinn, but it is a motobike. So, how long did this badge run for before going to the small oval, and, how early did they start making motobikes?!
> View attachment 1239666View attachment 1239667View attachment 1239668



I had a discussion with @cyclingday concerning the badge and I believe he thinks it may have been used up until about 1917 if memory serves. The hole spacing should be 3" if its exactly the same as the original badges used on the very first bikes. Another remarkable piece of Schwinn history. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet

Freqman1 said:


> I had a discussion with @cyclingday concerning the badge and I believe he thinks it may have been used up until about 1917 if memory serves. The hole spacing should be 3" if its exactly the same as the original badges used on the very first bikes. Another remarkable piece of Schwinn history. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet

the world schwinn is very crusty cool. I think if it was mine, I'd take some compressed air, blow it down and leave it, well maybe a little oil


----------



## New Mexico Brant

1921-23-ish Flying Mercury:


----------



## Tim the Skid

Cyclone


----------



## IngoMike

1927 Hawthorne Flyer....shown with its rider wheels, I have the original wheels with age melted tires for display..


----------



## New Mexico Brant

IngoMike said:


> 1927 Hawthorne Flyer....shown with its rider wheels, I have the original wheels with age melted tires for display..
> View attachment 1241025
> 
> View attachment 1241030
> 
> View attachment 1241038



Outstanding saddle Michael!


----------



## mazdaflyer

‘34 Schwinn The World Motobike.















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

C M Gerlach said:


> 1919 harley davidson motorcyke.View attachment 1232750
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232751
> 
> View attachment 1232753



Gorgeous...


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

markivpedalpusher said:


> c1922 Mead Pathfinder
> 
> View attachment 1237223
> 
> View attachment 1237224
> 
> View attachment 1237225
> 
> View attachment 1237226
> 
> View attachment 1237227
> 
> View attachment 1237228
> 
> View attachment 1237230



Like this one a lot Mark.


----------



## eddy2dice

My late



 2



0s



 Elgin from over here in England!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

1919 Harley Davidson; the Ford ran out of gas in my parking lot so I snagged a quick photo opp:


----------



## bicycle larry

New Mexico Brant said:


> 1919 Harley Davidson; the Ford ran out of gas in my parking lot so I snagged a quick photo opp:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1245424



WOW , WHAT A NICE LOOKING BIKE , AND CAR TO  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## cr250mark

Here’s a Early Admiral I thought deserves to be in this Motorbike Post
Serial number 475871
Gotta love the “ Admiral Star” detail on rear fenders
Early 2 speed


----------



## cr250mark

Any positive year ID would be great 
Thanx


----------



## cyclingday

cr250mark said:


> Any positive year i.d. would be great
> Thanx



It looks very similar to my truss frame Excelsior, which is a 1927.



If that helps any?


----------



## cr250mark

Does help 
Much appreciated 
Was thinking late 20’s possibly with 
Few 30’s add one.
Ty
Mark


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Elgin:


----------



## Dave Stromberger

1917 ? Sears Chief













See more pics of this bike HERE.


----------



## Rusty72

SEARS CHIEF !


----------



## Rusty72

1920’s Excelsior


----------



## Rusty72

Here’s a couple more


----------



## mickeyc

1926 Columbia with SOME original paint and a girls seat.  I have a proper seat for it.  







Great rider.


----------



## mazdaflyer

Retro Mod ‘30 or so Schwinn.


----------



## 33 Shelby

Dave Stromberger said:


> 1917 ? Sears Chief
> 
> View attachment 1250172
> View attachment 1250173
> 
> View attachment 1250174
> 
> 
> See more pics of this bike HERE.



I love that first picture.With that background it looks like it’s going 100 MPH just sitting there.Nicely done.


----------



## 64 Pete

Hope you don't mind a raw looking bike!
The mysterious Velvet de Luxe

Pete


----------



## cr250mark

Here’s a 20’s “CHICYCO” Indian badged motorbike


----------



## Rusty72

Killer bike Mark !


----------



## cr250mark

Rusty72 said:


> Killer bike Mark !




Thank you !


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The HD Motorcyke is now rocking catalog correct Vitalic tires!   Thank you to John @whizzer1 and Dan for allowing this to happen.


----------



## Freqman1

New Mexico Brant said:


> The HD Motorcyke is now rocking catalog correct Vitalic tires!   Thank you to John @whizzer1 and Dan for allowing this to happen.
> 
> View attachment 1270551
> 
> View attachment 1270549
> 
> View attachment 1270550



Holy chit! Awesome Brant. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman

New Mexico Brant said:


> The HD Motorcyke is now rocking catalog correct Vitalic tires!   Thank you to John @whizzer1 and Dan for allowing this to happen.
> 
> View attachment 1270551
> 
> View attachment 1270549
> 
> View attachment 1270550



*SO NICE. Great job. Total eye candy.*


----------



## mazdaflyer

Maybe 1930 Schwinn modified.


----------



## Ricker

That is one of the finest old bikes out there! The attention to detail is awesome-


----------



## mazdaflyer




----------



## cr250mark

New Mexico Brant said:


> The HD Motorcyke is now rocking catalog correct Vitalic tires!   Thank you to John @whizzer1 and Dan for allowing this to happen.
> 
> View attachment 1270551
> 
> View attachment 1270549
> 
> View attachment 1270550
> [/QUOTE
> 
> That is as good as they come !!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

1928 Schwinn Electric, my entry for the Rat Rod Bikes 15th Annual Build-off this year...


----------



## birdzgarage

My rollfast motobike. I think its a 27,date on the cranks.i added the wheels with an nos sa drum setup in front and Sachs 2 speed rear.modified some bars and added the struts and bag hooks for prewar paperboy bike flavor.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Neat bike.


birdzgarage said:


> My rollfast motobike. I think its a 27,date on the cranks.i added the wheels with an nos sa drum setup in front and Sachs 2 speed rear.modified some bars and added the struts and bag hooks for prewar paperboy bike flavor.
> View attachment 1280794



I see the odd 4” head tube, (not 3.5”); and in another post the straight pencil seat stay bridge; very unique.  Also, the sweet heart chain ring sprocket with 4 triangles and 5 circles, (reminds me of a 1/2” pitch sprocket used by A&S, pre WW1).  Not too familiar at all with these 1920’s Snyder-Rollfasts.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

Moto fans, here is my 1929 Westfield Crescent Jr. Roadster, 18" frame as compared to the Roadster with either a 20" or 22" frame.  Currently it has 26" S7 rims/tires just to roll it around.  The fenders have been removed for now.....and maybe forever....I'm not a fan of fenders!  The original 28" wood rims are toast!  I plan to build some 700c's to replace the wood wheels and that will give me more tire options and reliability.  No pics of it's brother yet, a Hawthorne Flyer Motobike, 20" men's frame, currently being disassembled and cleaned....with the same wheel problems as Mr. Westfield.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## eddie_bravo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99

In research of 'Moto-bikes',  I have found that 'real' cyclists were not fond of them, they touched a nerve in Britian.

Here is an article, which I have transcribed below, for easier reading.







Cycling (magazine)



18th April, 1918

The “Moto-bike.”

Why a Ridiculous American Machine is Marketed.



In some recent notes I referred to an American “bicycle” which is being built to resemble a motor-bicycle, with spring forks, imitation petrol tank, motorcycle saddle, and so on. A wideawake and particularly well-informed correspondent has since written to point out that I, in common with everybody else who has commented on this monstrosity, quite misunderstand the manufacturer’s purpose in placing such a thing on the market. In my correspondent’s opinion, such machines are not built at all for the devotees to the pastime of cycling, and if similar abominations were available in this country they would have a vogue that “would make you cry.” Judging by the number of freight-pushers one encounters (as distinct from cyclists), I am quite prepared to believe this.

“You would be surprised,” says my correspondent, “at the thousands of youths like those who go to the B------ School who would simply delight in such a machine, and who do not have them only because, thank Heaven! they are not obtainable here.” These youngsters are not cyclists, but have bicycles to go to and from school, and regard them As a Preliminary to motorcycling. The motorcyclist has to learn how to ride a bicycle, and these lads are merely waiting until they are old enough for their parents to buy them motorcycles. Meanwhile, they care nothing for their bicycles or for cycling, which is simply and easy method for getting to and from school ---- and a preliminary to engine driving --- and the more they can make their simple and inoffensive machines look like motorcycles, the better they are pleased.

“Practically all of these youths,” my correspondent continues, “have their saddle pillar turned backwards so as to sit ‘a la motorbike,’ and they tack on any motorcycle fitments they can get. For Example, the other day I saw one of them with a small Klaxon horn on the top tube, a motor horn on one side of the handlebar, and a whistle fitted like an exhaust pipe along the compression stays, and operated by a bulb on the other side of the handlebar! The whole idea was to make his machine as much like a motorcycle as possible, and, of course, a three-speed gear is absolutely essential, as it provides a lever to work. The lads do not mind How Much Weight they add to their machines so long as it is in the direction of motorcycle camouflage, and nothing would give them so much pleasure as an opportunity to secure on of those American monstrosities. So do not be too sure that the Americans are fool for building such machines. They are merely smart, and they take advantage of the demand which they know exists. I am sorry to say I think that, if any English maker had the same eterprise, you would be astonished at the number of freak bicycles that would be sold in this country. Of course, it is all wrong, and would do a great deal of harm to real cycling, but I fear that most of the youths of present day are brought up to regard the bicycle with contempt and as a thing to be used simply until they are old enough for a motorcycle.”

Small things amuse small minds, and I am very much afraid that my correspondent’s views are, in the main, correct. In a way, one is always glad to how largely the bicycle is used and to hear of so many newcomers to the pastime----especially drafts from the younger generation---but those who join our ranks simply because cycling is a convenient method of locomotion to prepare themselves for motorcycling, are entirely useless from the cycling point of view. They are not “cyclists” in the real sense of the word. They merely “have a bicycle”; they are simply passers-by who take what one phase of the pastime has to offer, and they discard a convenient method of locomotion as soon as they have the opportunity.

We prefer their room to their company. The material we want---and need---to augment the ranks of cyclists is the type of youth, or man, girl or woman, who is prepared to enter whole-heartedly into our incomparable pastime. It is no idle speech to say that cycling has wonderful gifts and splendid benefits to offer all who will stretch forth a hand to grasp them. And unfortunately one must record with regret that only a relatively small proportion of cyclists are in possession of cycling’s prizes.

It would be a fine thing if all this nonsense about apeing motorcyclists and making bicycles look as much as possible like motor-bicycles could be cut out, and if all this talk about the “hard work” of cycling could be definitely closured. Let us all use the intelligence in the purchasing of bicycles, and let us draw on the intelligence of those who have more knowledge that we possess. Let us learn how to get the fullest possible use out of our mounts. Let us refrain from insulting cycling by looking upon it as simply something utilitarian. Let us remember that cycling is an independent and all-sufficient pastime which provides pleasures and benefits (at a ridiculously low cost) far exceeding those supplied by any other recreation.

Wayfarer.


----------



## dmk441

Exceptional colors. Very nice bike. Here's an ad that's for sale on ebay currently from 1917.



New Mexico Brant said:


> 1921-23-ish Flying Mercury:
> 
> View attachment 1240166
> 
> View attachment 1240162
> 
> View attachment 1240164
> 
> View attachment 1240165
> 
> View attachment 1240167
> 
> View attachment 1240168


----------



## serg

Mead Ranger


----------



## stezell

Use to be my 1923 Davis Sewing machine motobike.


----------



## gkeep

Somewhat relevant, some 1927 footage of a motobike used in a getaway by Laurel and Hardy in a silent movie called Duck Soup. Too bad the bike segment is so short but there is a momentary close up of rear hub and chainring. They steal the bike at 4 minutes in. Maybe that bike is still around? Doubt it considering they taco the back rim...no way to treat a motobike! SoCal cyclists, brutal on their rides...




.

This site has stills of them on the bike and has then and now photos of the locations used in LA for the scenes.








						How Laurel and Hardy Filmed Duck Soup
					

Although they had appeared onscreen together in The Lucky Dog (1921), the Hal Roach short Duck Soup (1927) marks the first time Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy were paired as comedy leads. They play a…




					silentlocations.com


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

Revenge of the Motobike Owner!  My 1929 Westfield Crescent Jr. Roadster.  Now it rides smooth and steady...


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Nice bike, and crescent head badge with the off set fastener holes; perhaps also post in the thread about neat head badges. 
I believe that the junior roadster models were similar to the motorbike, but without the double bar frame; (i.e., no truss tube).


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice bike, and crescent head badge with the off set fastener holes; perhaps also post in the thread about neat head badges.
> I believe that the junior roadster models were similar to the motorbike, but without the double bar frame; (i.e., no truss tube).



I know that the frame sizes were different, the junior having an 18" frame, and the roadsters having a choice of either a 20" or 22" frame.


----------



## piercer_99

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice bike, and crescent head badge with the off set fastener holes; perhaps also post in the thread about neat head badges.
> I believe that the junior roadster models were similar to the motorbike, but without the double bar frame; (i.e., no truss tube).



link to a photo of my 29 Westfield junior roadster.









						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

My 3 year old grandson kept me company around the block on his Schwinn trike. We did several laps around the block. The Schwinn collecting continues in the family.




					thecabe.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Emblem built: Rolls Royce!


----------



## oldmtrcyc

I've had quite a few tall-frame Mead Rangers over the years, but this one is the nicest. It was in Mark Mattei's collection, then changed hands twice since.  Could use some nice original grips, and pedals!  It showed up at my place with some teardrop pedals.  Will trade for correct ones!


----------



## pikljoose

Late 20s HP Snyder, badged Consolidated American Hardware of NY.  Waiting in the queue.


----------



## cr250mark

pikljoose said:


> Late 20s HP Snyder, badged Consolidated American Hardware of NY.  Waiting in the queue.
> 
> View attachment 1364912
> 
> View attachment 1364914
> 
> View attachment 1364915
> Gotta love the Green !



Great looking bike


----------



## mikecuda

My Chief and Elgin bikes in waiting for me.     I have everything that went with the Elgin all packed away.   The Chief is complete except the pedals/blocks.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Rusty72

Here’s a couple more.


----------



## Rusty72




----------



## cyclingday

The Big Three.



Harley-Davidson, Indian, Excelsior.


----------



## oddball

Great photos Marty and Julio, American Motorbike Crew!


----------



## oddball




----------



## Kickstand3

I’m digging this Thread 
SO BUMP


----------



## mikecuda

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1421503
> View attachment 1421504



EPIC.  My goodness.


----------



## mikecuda

cyclingday said:


> The Big Three.
> View attachment 1421664
> Harley-Davidson, Indian, Excelsior.



O' my.  your a lucky person to have them.  My goodness.


----------



## cyclingday

@oddball giving the tall tank a go.


----------



## Freqman1

1918 Harley Davidson, 1920 Flying Merkel, 1924 Indian


----------



## tacochris

Freqman1 said:


> 1918 Harley Davidson, 1920 Flying Merkel, 1924 Indian
> 
> View attachment 1422404



Im sure you get it all the time but HOLY (_word that isnt allowed on thecabe_) thats a killer collection!


----------



## cyclingday

Christen, looking magnificent.


----------



## Rusty72




----------



## cyclingday

1923 Indian, model 131-T


----------



## cr250mark

34 B10E Mead Ranger Tall
All the way down to it’s Og red clay checkered wall chaintreads


----------



## jimbo53

1921 Shelby and a 1932 Rollfast


----------



## jimbo53

1935 Wards Hawthorne Flyer


----------



## jimbo53




----------



## Rusty72




----------



## Bikermaniac

1916 Westfield Motobike


----------



## Rusty72




----------



## New Mexico Brant

From Bicycle News:1915


----------



## New Mexico Brant

.


----------



## dasberger

New Mexico Brant said:


> From Bicycle News:1915
> 
> View attachment 1484287
> 
> View attachment 1484288



Did we mention our new Curvilinear Truss was handsome??  Why yes... yes you did and it is!


----------



## SKPC

This one got to me.  Original badge, unknown maker...


----------



## jimbo53

Here is my 1921 Shelby ready for riding,not hiding! Had the LBS lace up a set of NOS 28” British DL1 rims to a beautiful ND mod D hubs that have been fully serviced. The tires are NOS BFG Silvertown 28 x 1 1/2 tires.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

jimbo53 said:


> Here is my 1921 Shelby ready for riding, not hiding! Had the LBS lace up a set of NOS 28” British DL1 rims to a beautiful ND mod D hubs that have been fully serviced. The tires are NOS BFG Silvertown 28 x 1 1/2 tires. DEA a




Pictures please..........!


----------



## jimbo53

jimbo53 said:


> Here is my super clean 1921 Shelby ready for riding,not hiding! Had the LBS lace up a set of NOS 28” British DL1 rims to a beautiful ND mod D hub set that have been fully serviced. The tires are NOS BFG Silvertown 28 x 1 1/2 tires.





Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Pictures please..........!



Sorry! Will get pics up soon.


----------



## manuel rivera

jimbo53 said:


> Here is my 1921 Shelby ready for riding,not hiding! Had the LBS lace up a set of NOS 28” British DL1 rims to a beautiful ND mod D hubs that have been fully serviced. The tires are NOS BFG Silvertown 28 x 1 1/2 tires. View attachment 1505148
> View attachment 1505151
> 
> View attachment 1505153
> 
> View attachment 1505156
> 
> View attachment 1505159
> 
> View attachment 1505161
> 
> View attachment 1505163
> 
> View attachment 1505166
> 
> View attachment 1505167
> 
> View attachment 1505168
> 
> View attachment 1505169
> 
> View attachment 1505170
> 
> View attachment 1505171
> 
> View attachment 1505172
> 
> View attachment 1505173



Sweet  ride brother!  I just added  the same wheels  to my westfield.


----------



## dasberger

My newest project:

Late Teens/20's Schwinn Built Electric.  Bike made an appearance on the CABE in 2013 









						1926-30 schwinn motorbike/excelsior? | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

So I finally got an old bike, my next oldest is a 1947 Murray mercury. Based off of research it appears to be a 26-30 schwinn tagged electric, I don't know if it had a tank or chain guard but it is for the most part complete! Btw sorry for the double post on this topic should've posted here first




					thecabe.com
				





Then it lingered on CL in Southern Oregon for a while.  Happened to have a contact out there who was able to go snag out for me and now it's finally in the ATL.  I hope to start digging into it soon

Pics are before it was shipped


----------



## fat tire trader

bleedingfingers said:


> 1930s English export model has Nd rear hubView attachment 1234923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this right now cleaning up real nice .
> Rehabbed seat and found nos right crank to replace original welded up junk .
> These bars and pedals make it a nicer riding bike .
> Only found 1 picture of another one that guy says Raleigh built but serial number doesn't jive  I think Hercules because of fork and seat stays
> 
> View attachment 1234924



 Is it a Hercules?


----------



## jimbo53

manuel rivera said:


> Sweet  ride brother!  I just added  the same wheels  to my westfield.



They make a nice looking and riding wheelset, but you have to be careful because the come in 36 and 40 hole varieties


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Awesome Excelsior!  Has anyone seen a headlight mounted with a bracket under the front fender?


----------



## lordscool

1934 B10E Henderson


----------



## dave the wave

gkeep said:


> So many cool wheels and so envious! I feel like Charlie Brown at Halloween , all I got is a bare house painted frame with a badge ghost...
> Better get on this project before I'm too old to ride it.
> View attachment 1233288
> 
> View attachment 1233289



one of my Chief's and Arrow


----------



## manuel rivera

dave the wave said:


> one of my Chief's and Arrow
> 
> View attachment 1509822



Good looking  bikes!  I like the chief ✌


----------



## Archie Sturmer

New Mexico Brant said:


> Has anyone seen a headlight mounted with a bracket under the front fender?




Looks like quite a bit of artist’s rendering; no crank drive pin to mess up a beautiful snowflake; two things below the seat stay bridge; rear carrier rack with only a left side brace to the seat post pinch bolt, and three braces to the right side axle; 2 extra bands above the tank toolbox; rounded crank arm/leg left, diamond right.


----------



## Rusty72




----------



## cr250mark

New Mexico Brant said:


> Awesome Excelsior!  Has anyone seen a headlight mounted with a bracket under the front fender?
> 
> View attachment 1506392




Seen also in 1920 Mead Catalog
Shown below mounted on 1920 Tall Tank
These are primo
Listed as : “ Spoon Bracket “ for front fender light
Mount

Mark


----------



## Kickstand3

This Thread is giving me a itch!


----------



## Freqman1

Kickstand3 said:


> This Thread is giving me a itch!



Scratch it!


----------



## mike j

Revenge is always sweeter with a handy howitzer.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Flared fender Excelsior and a currently unknown:


----------



## 1936PEDALER

Hawthorne edition


----------



## cr250mark

New Mexico Brant said:


> Flared fender Excelsior and unknown:
> 
> View attachment 1547260
> 
> View attachment 1547261
> 
> View attachment 1547262
> 
> View attachment 1547263





Killlla  Set Brant Look at the “Excelsior “ Tank 
Smokin cool.  
Mark


----------



## cyclingday

The newest/old addition to the rolling stock.


1917 Schwinn Excelsior.
This from the 1917 World Bicycles catalog.






I’m not sure, if the model numbers stayed the same between the World and the Excelsior badges bikes.


----------



## cr250mark

cyclingday said:


> The newest/old addition to the rolling stock.View attachment 1547375
> 1917 Schwinn Excelsior.
> This from the 1917 World Bicycles catalog.
> View attachment 1547376
> View attachment 1547377
> I’m not sure, if the model numbers stayed the same between the World and the Excelsior badges bikes.




Excelsiors are rolling !
They had some premium early stuff .


----------



## oddball

Same frame different color and model no.


----------



## ditchpig

My '31 CCM Massey could pass for a motobike, but it's way outside the window. I think the catalog might have called this their 'Tradesman' model. I just want to belong!?


----------



## locomotion

ditchpig said:


> My '31 CCM Massey could pass for a motobike, but it's way outside the window. I think the catalog might have called this their 'Tradesman' model. I just want to belong!?
> 
> View attachment 1547468



that surely belongs and it's a nice example of a Canadian "motorbike"


----------



## dasberger

It’s safe to say I got a fever… and the only cure is more motobikes

1927 Schwinn built Hibbard


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Here is an awesome piece of flared and drop fender literature. Thank you to @Jesse McCauley


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Hold the presses editor!  Does you 1921-23 Flying Merkel, Racycle, or Miami built motorbike have one of these?  Let's see an example.



@Jesse McCauley for the photo credit.


----------



## mikecuda

locomotion said:


> that surely belongs and it's a nice example of a Canadian "motorbike"



My early Elgin and my Sears Chief in waiting.  I have everything for it.  I have them apart at this time.             Scott   - My Davis frame on delivery day.


----------



## SKPC

Those Forsythe Fenders sure look like the Pierce/Emblem guards.     @New Mexico Brant






Edit. It appears the _Emblem/Pierce _fender profile is slightly different than Marty's below, which look closer to Brant's Ad. Measurement above. Marty, are yours folded over and under at the lip?


----------



## cyclingday

My 1923 Westfield/Indian also has those Forsyth fenders.



I’ve had people ask me about the profile of those fenders.
It’s nice to know the makers name.
Thanks, @New Mexico Brant !


----------



## reverenddrg

Love the Moto Bike! Seriously though are they sturdy at 100 plus years? Being 280lbs I feel I would fold a wheel and pop a weld! Any issues to look for if venturing into this part of the bike hobby?


----------



## Freqman1

reverenddrg said:


> Love the Moto Bike! Seriously though are they sturdy at 100 plus years? Being 280lbs I feel I would fold a wheel and pop a weld! Any issues to look for if venturing into this part of the bike hobby?



Get a decent set of wheels built and you should be able to ride all day. V/r Shawn


----------



## piercer_99

reverenddrg said:


> Love the Moto Bike! Seriously though are they sturdy at 100 plus years? Being 280lbs I feel I would fold a wheel and pop a weld! Any issues to look for if venturing into this part of the bike hobby?



As Shawn @Freqman1 noted, get a good set of wheels and ride until your legs wear out.

They are well built machines.


----------



## cyclingday

Agreed, with the sentiments above.
With a good overall service of the rotating parts, and a decent functioning brake, there’s no reason that these bikes can’t be ridden regularly with good performance.


----------



## cyclingday

SKPC said:


> Those Forsythe Fenders sure look like the Pierce/Emblem guards.     @New Mexico Brant
> View attachment 1600772
> View attachment 1600858
> Edit. It appears the _Emblem/Pierce _fender profile is slightly different than Marty's below, which look closer to Brant's Ad. Measurement above. Marty, are yours folded over and under at the lip?



Pete, the Forsyth fenders on the Indian, have rolled/folded edges, but they are not rolled or folded over at the tip/lip.


----------



## SKPC

Yes, fender '_edge'_, not lip! Brain cramp, thanks Marty.  I do wonder though if any other makers use "guards" with this two-ridge(rib) design on the top.


----------



## Machine Age Victim

Just picked up this Colson Flyer, whish it was taller, but makes a nice hanger.


----------



## Flat Tire

Shelby Speedway Special!


----------



## falconer

My Hawthorne Flyer, not sure of year. Any info appreciated


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Might be a 1932–B, Snyder Michigan City IN, Excelsior-built Hawthorne.


----------



## tacochris

These bikes are a whole different kind of majestic.  Im not sure Im ready for this world yet but maybe some day....


----------



## Billythekid

The longer you wait the rarer they get!!


----------



## ian

tacochris said:


> These bikes are a whole different kind of majestic.  Im not sure Im ready for this world yet but maybe some day....


----------



## Rust rider

1920s Hawthorne trailblazer don’t know exact year


----------



## BrianInPA

Flat Tire said:


> Shelby Speedway Special!View attachment 1608740
> View attachment 1608741
> 
> View attachment 1608742



Beautiful bike!  I just picked up a Speedway Special that is very similar to this.  Do you know the year on this one, or possibly have any sources that discuss making out the serial#?  Thank you!


----------



## Rust rider

BrianInPA said:


> Beautiful bike!  I just picked up a Speedway Special that is very similar to this.  Do you know the year on this one, or possibly have any sources that discuss making out the serial#?  Thank you!



Serial numbers for trailblazers are listed on the CABE but mine starting with an M is not listed.


----------



## stezell

Rust rider said:


> Serial numbers for trailblazers are listed on the CABE but mine starting with an M is not listed.



Your bike has a Shelby chainring on it, but of course that could have been replaced at one time. Nice looking motobike, BTW!

Sean


----------



## SKPC

Rust rider said:


> 1920s Hawthorne trailblazer don’t know exact year
> 
> View attachment 1638513



_Good looking bike there_...This could be pieced together/repainted though, as there are many signs of it. "M" serial number? _Not_ Shelby?


----------



## Rust rider

SKPC said:


> _Good looking bike there_...This could be pieced together/repainted though, as there are many signs of it. "M" serial number? _Not_ Shelby?



Mostly original paint and the head badge looks like it’s always been there.I think Scwinn also made trailblazers earlier but it doesn’t have that look where the truss rods mount. Schwinn made them one piece with the fork.chainring seems to be newer than frame.


----------



## bobcycles

nice 20's orig Schwinn here...


----------



## RustyHornet

bobcycles said:


> nice 20's orig Schwinn here...
> 
> View attachment 1646192



What a horrible bike. I hate it. Not cool at all. You should scrap that one….. Let me know where you drop it off so I can photograph it….

🤣


----------



## dasberger

Rust rider said:


> Mostly original paint and the head badge looks like it’s always been there.I think Scwinn also made trailblazers earlier but it doesn’t have that look where the truss rods mount. Schwinn made them one piece with the fork.chainring seems to be newer than frame.



There are some Hawthorne badged Schwinn's from the 20's but this isn't one.  Yes the fork/trussrods but also frame construction


----------



## RustyHornet

dasberger said:


> There are some Hawthorne badged Schwinn's from the 20's but this isn't one.  Yes the fork/trussrods but also frame construction



I received my 1924 Hawthorne badged Schwinn today! Unfortunately our area was devastated by a derecho last night so I haven’t been able to do anything with it. Power out. Trees down everywhere. Cars crushed. Houses crushed. It’s a mess here… thankfully we are alright and no major damage to our property. I got it unboxed, I’m happy and excited with it.


----------



## dasberger

RustyHornet said:


> I received my 1924 Hawthorne badged Schwinn today! Unfortunately our area was devastated by a derecho last night so I haven’t been able to do anything with it. Power out. Trees down everywhere. Cars crushed. Houses crushed. It’s a mess here… thankfully we are alright and no major damage to our property. I got it unboxed, I’m happy and excited with it.



👍 To the Schwinn... thoughts to those affected.  Wild weather all around these days.


----------



## RustyHornet

dasberger said:


> 👍 To the Schwinn... thoughts to those affected.  Wild weather all around these days.



I thought for sure the UPS driver would decide to try another day given that our street was only open one way, but apparently they were taking deliveries serious! Must have known what precious cargo it was!


----------



## Dogtown

1932 Westfield/Davega Sporting Goods in New York. After and before still has the original red painted woods rims and tires but are switched out for when it is a rider. Nothing repainted or rechromed.


----------



## Dogtown

Here is another one not sure if it counts but I dig this one my 1935 Elgin Oriole transitional built  for 26” or 28” After and Before and alway looking for an OG tank for it


----------



## Dogtown

Here is the last one we just finished last week a 1934 Schwinn 10e 28”


----------



## BrianInPA

Need some help with the the make and serial number on this Speedway Special.  Can anyone confirm the make and year?  Thank you!


----------



## RustyHornet

Finally get to post here! Just completed (well almost, I’m still working on a drop stand solution) my 1924 Schwinn built Hawthorne Deluxe. Ground up built for me. Hardly a part on this that didn’t get modified in some way. Most of it subtle. Still a little fine tuning and finishing up, but it’s a perfect rider.

700c Velocity Blunt 35’s
Shimano Nexus 8 speed Coaster brake
Sturmey Archer FD-XL front drum
Schwalbe Marathon 700x44c tires
DT Swiss Champion stainless 14g spokes
Teens Mead Premier chain ring


----------



## SKPC

Time to add my *1933 Colson Flyer* Motobike to the fever. Earliest complete 26" wheeled Colson moto I know of.  Original ND hubs with clincher rims I re-laced and mostly all original parts and paint under thick turquoise paint. Ugly duckling but a real classic for sure. Below with og wheelset.


















And below with a lightweight 3-spd coaster wheelset.


----------



## RustyHornet

SKPC said:


> Time to add my *1933 Colson Flyer* Motobike to the fever. Earliest complete 26" wheeled Colson moto I know of.  Original ND hubs with clincher rims I re-laced and mostly all original parts and paint under thick turquoise paint. Ugly duckling but a real classic for sure. Below with og wheelset.
> View attachment 1661259
> View attachment 1661262
> View attachment 1661265
> View attachment 1661260
> View attachment 1661263
> View attachment 1661264
> And below with a lightweight 3-spd coaster wheelset.
> View attachment 1661267
> View attachment 1661268
> View attachment 1661269
> View attachment 1661270
> View attachment 1661271



Gorgeous!!


----------



## SKPC

My "townie" motobike. _ *1936 Snyder*_ made* Hawthorne.*  Simple, zero accessories and a joy to ride. Saddle, bars and wheels new.


----------



## ian

SKPC said:


> Time to add my *1933 Colson Flyer* Motobike to the fever. Earliest complete 26" wheeled Colson moto I know of.  Original ND hubs with clincher rims I re-laced and mostly all original parts and paint under thick turquoise paint. Ugly duckling but a real classic for sure. Below with og wheelset.
> View attachment 1661259
> View attachment 1661262
> View attachment 1661265
> View attachment 1661260
> View attachment 1661263
> View attachment 1661264
> And below with a lightweight 3-spd coaster wheelset.
> View attachment 1661267
> View attachment 1661268
> View attachment 1661269
> View attachment 1661270
> View attachment 1661271



Saweeet!!


----------



## lordscool

20's Schwinn Electric just resurrected.


----------



## ian

lordscool said:


> 20's Schwinn Electric just resurrected.View attachment 1668701
> 
> View attachment 1668702
> 
> 
> View attachment 1668702



700c with alloys?


----------



## RustyHornet

Plugging away at my 1924 Schwinn built Hawthorne Deluxe. Custom fabricated a crossbar to replace the missing one. Not sure if these bars would be correct for a Schwinn, but they look the part and I’ve got a whole $10 in them. Comfy as well.


----------



## 33 Shelby

Well here’s another one.FRANKLIN,THE TRACY WELLS CO. COLUMBUS OHIO. I’m not sure who built this or what year it is but there’s just a passion for old motorbikes.


----------



## mikecuda

My Elgin.  i have everything for it.  Survivor bike.   I have the teacup headlight, battery tube and the tank with original paint.


----------



## cr250mark

Beaded Fork looking quite similar to fork used on teens -20’s Mead


----------



## catfish




----------



## cr250mark

catfish said:


> View attachment 1695203



Great color ! Nice one Ed


----------



## 1936PEDALER

My Hawthorne Flyer and a couple more Hawthornes


----------



## 33 Shelby

cr250mark said:


> Beaded Fork looking quite similar to fork used on teens -20’s Mead



Yes I agree. Thanks for the help.This is the only information I saw on the bottom of barrel.


----------



## 33 Shelby

catfish said:


> View attachment 1695203



Are those handle bars original to your Columbia frame? The cross bar is not welded or bolted and it looks the same on my Franklin.


----------



## tacochris

catfish said:


> View attachment 1695203



Really love the look of this one.


----------



## RustyHornet

Finally got a tank on this one! Pretty much complete minus some accessory sorting!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The ultimate motobike!  What was the artist thinking when he drew the front fender?


----------



## ian

New Mexico Brant said:


> The ultimate motobike!  What was the artist thinking when he drew the front fender?
> 
> View attachment 1702399
> 
> View attachment 1702400



Maybe it has a reverse gear?


----------



## Chadillac

Soaking up these last few decent riding days of the season on the old MW


----------



## ian

Me too!


----------



## tacochris

The 23 Schwinn-made Rex ive been working on.  Cant wait to see it done once the parts i need magically find their way on to it.  Lol


----------



## Chadillac

ian said:


> Me too!
> 
> View attachment 1708655



Killer handlebars 


tacochris said:


> The 23 Schwinn-made Rex ive been working on.  Cant wait to see it done once the parts i need magically find their way on to it.  Lol
> 
> View attachment 1710806



the thrill of collecting those parts keeps me addicted!


----------



## tacochris

Chadillac said:


> Killer handlebars
> 
> the thrill of collecting those parts keeps me addicted!



It really is like watching a mental vision happen!  I literally taught myself how to lace wheels just to make this wheelset over the weekend!


----------



## catfish




----------



## ian

The '35 Shelby that started it all. For me anyway......


----------



## bud poe

ian said:


> The '35 Shelby that started it all. For me anyway......
> 
> View attachment 1710870



Killer tillers!  I think I know that ramp, are you in Clatskanie?


----------



## MrMonark13

tacochris said:


> The 23 Schwinn-made Rex ive been working on.  Cant wait to see it done once the parts i need magically find their way on to it.  Lol
> 
> View attachment 1710806



I just realized that you left the old leather strap on the hub! Love the details!


----------



## tacochris

MrMonark13 said:


> I just realized that you left the old leather strap on the hub! Love the details!



Yessir!  Purposely put it back and it will stay there as long as i can keep it there!


----------



## MrMonark13

tacochris said:


> Yessir!  Purposely put it back and it will stay there as long as i can keep it there!



Awesome!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good morning Caber’s!
 Here’s my son’s 1934 true value hardware store bike. Made the tank and leaf spring front end. Used a 40’s Harley fog light, 32 ford tail light, Schwinn s2’s with a 2 speed kick back.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Just finished bringing this Elgin back. First ride yesterday since resurrecting & very impressed with the ride! I didn't want to stop! 😂


----------



## Chadillac

1936PEDALER said:


> Hawthorne edition
> 
> View attachment 1547272



I have the same bike in the middle there.  My favorite rider.  Yours looks to be in way better condition.  Very nice!  Do you know if that chain guard is original to the bike?


----------



## 1936PEDALER

Chadillac said:


> I have the same bike in the middle there.  My favorite rider.  Yours looks to be in way better condition.  Very nice!  Do you know if that chain guard is original to the bike?



The red Hawthorne has stainless rims. I know the chain guard has been there a long time, but this bike is so well accessorized, he could have added that as well. I bought it from the original owners grand daughter.


----------



## Chadillac

1936PEDALER said:


> The red Hawthorne has stainless rims. I know the chain guard has been there a long time, but this bike is so well accessorized, he could have added that as well. I bought it from the original owners grand daughter.



Very cool.  I've read this is a one year only head badge with that MW


----------



## ian

bud poe said:


> Killer tillers!  I think I know that ramp, are you in Clatskanie?



Yeppers. Clatskanie is my home. Come and ride sometime.


----------



## RidinRelics

Not very good pic but best I have of this Original paint 
















 1920’s Elgin 28” moto bike. ( is it early 30’s, I’m not sure?) Funny thing I sold this bike when I sold original collection years ago. A CABE member sent me pics of bikes for sale, this was one of them! Obviously it’s mine again…I want to get white tires for it.


----------



## bud poe

Considering an OA bath for this original Hawthorne DeLuxe.   I’ll post some better pics when I get it down. 



 I



I’m thinking late teens?  Original single tubes, I think I green slimed them a decade ago.


----------



## Rusty72




----------



## Luckykat32

Robertriley said:


> One of my only other Motobikes.    1934 Elgin Swift.  I believe it's was one year only and really haven't seen another.
> View attachment 1237532



Your welcome


----------



## Luckykat32

catfish said:


> View attachment 1237919



My dream bike


----------

